# I have heard of "pulling a rabbit out of a hat", but pulling 40 of them out of a pet rabbit?



## Paco Dennis (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Apr 7, 2022)

Holy Mother's Day!  The average litter is six, but 8-12 isn't rare.  But 40?????  

Poor Mama.....


----------

